# Vega is almost as big as Dodger (gasp!)



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ummm wow, it is pretty there. Wish I had a place like that to photograph... *eyeballs the backgarden* I don't think I have a hope of making the yard that pretty ROFL. 

I like lamb clips, as long as they are on the longer side - say 2G or #4 blade - no shorter, have a crest, and moderately to well blended legs.... Saleen doesn't have any blending in her legs and yeah it looks funky but I don't feel like trying to fix puppy hair lol.


----------



## SunnythePOODLE (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW! you have the most beautiful poodles!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments, I fixed up a few of the images in photoshop.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at that handsome boy! He is getting so big! 

I'd love to see Dodger in the lamb cut. I think it would look good on him. I just love his spots.

Your park is beautiful and your photographs of them are beautiful too.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Aidan...I loved the photo of Dodger & Vega so much that I worked on it to make a portrait. I hope you don't mind. Even dirty from their outing, they are just beautiful!










_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you! They are a bit over exposed but as far as snapshots go i'm happy with them.

Thanks for the border i haven't tried putting borders on any yet. I will print that one out.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WOW they are so adorable! I know they are big lol but still adorable. The back ground is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

aww! they pose so wonderfully for you! and wow is that place pretty


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, they may be just snapshots, as you say, but they are really nice pics of your guys! I think Dodger would look nice in a lamb clip. And, Vega is certainly becoming a "big boy"... he is certainly growing like a weed! lol. I still wonder about his color, he looks very light, I wonder if he is silver??


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are both great looking spoos.
Amazing to watch how fast Vega is growing....


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Great shots! I love the area you were photographing too - gorgeous!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, I took some more today!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love that last shot  They look so great together. About how big is dodger anyhow? In that last picture they do look about the same size!! Oh my LoL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, Aidan. I love the first shot. They are beautiful together. I can't believe how big Vega has gotten too. 
_


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I just don't get it...I went to sleep last night and had a puppy and woke up with a dog. So crazy! They grow up too fast, but he's such a good boy.

Dodger is only about 40/45lbs so she's pretty small.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yeah, that happens. Our Taffy is growing like a weed and I can almost see it happening.

Billy weighs about 50 lbs. now and is not even 9 months old. He is almost too heavy for me to lift him. I carry 50 lb. bags of horse grain and he is pretty much as heavy as those. I have to put a chair next to the table to groom him on so he can walk up like steps to the table! LOL It wasn't that long ago that he was sleeping in my lap....sigh.
_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

its so awesome that you got them to pose! I can't make a move withouth them on top of me! I had to tie them together to get the picture in the avatar! on top of the crate!


----------

